# [WFB UK] Regarding Retribution 2014 tickets now on sale



## poi

*Tickets now on sale for The Sad Muppet Society's annual Warhammer tourney

You will be playing 4 games of Warhammer Fantasy on Saturday 8th November 2014.
£15 entry.

Two games at 1,000 points and two games at 2,400 points.
You will need two lists. Everything from your 1,000 points list must appear in your 2,400 points list.
You can add to units, you may not remove anything.
All the games will carry equal weight in your final tournament points.
All scenery will be ordinary, mundane, plain, without any magical effects.
Chaos Dwarfs are allowed.

40 players.

Location: The Games Shop, Aldershot. Close enough to the town centre that we will not be catering. You'll be able to get tea and coffee from the venue, but you'll have to nip into town for lunch.

The pack gives you more details. Clicky the piccy.


To reserve your ticket, or ask any questions about the event, please email [email protected]
Once we've received your email, you will be sent a Paypal invoice for £15 within 7 days, so please make sure you tell us what email account to send it to if something other than the email you're contacting us from. If you want to pay another way, let us know how when you email.
*


----------



## poi

18 tickets gone already


----------



## poi

22 tickets sold


----------



## poi

26 tickets sold


----------



## poi

A small update to the RR14 rules pack, to bring it in line with the current Wood Elves army book:

Wood Elf players can use their free Wood, providing they bring one Citadel Wood with them. This can be any type of wood, as in the Wood Elves army book special rule Ambush from the Worldroots.

I haven't had a chance to spend some time with the new Nagash book yet, but as soon as I have, I'll announce what from it is in play.

There are a few tickets left, so feel free to tell everyone about RR. The pack is on the front page of our website. http://www.sadmuppets.org/

See you in November.


----------



## poi

Undead Legions will be legal, but none of the extra End of Times rules, so no Undeath lore for everyone, and no extra points on Lords.


----------



## poi

31 tickets sold, just 9 left.


----------



## poi

Not received any army lists yet. Deadline to get the tournament point is midnight on Saturday 25th October.

Still have a few tickets left, so not too late to sign up. Email me rrATsadmuppets.org


----------

